# Warped rotors over and over



## Hammandy (Apr 17, 2010)

I am getting about 3k miles before my front rotors begin to warp on my A4 jetta TDi.
I have torqued to 90 lbs evenly, greased the slides well, and used ATE discs and OEM pads.
Could a lousy install with wheel bearings be causing this? The car has 170,000 miles, but
I have replaced LCA bushings, so that can't be an issue either. Today, I jacked the car up and
the discs and the hubs have a but of runout, but I don't have a dial guage, so I can't tell.
Also, the ABS sensor bracket of the driver's side is bent, if this is any indication of damage
done during the wheel bearing install (not me, but a shop)

Dave


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

I just replaced my front pads and rotors about 6k miles ago on my 2000 vr6 and one/both is already warping again. I wonder if a bad alignment can cause brake wear, my tie rods were screwed - got that fixed, then steering rack went out - got that fixed.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Did you torque lugs in crosswise pattern and do it in stages..just torqu'n to 90 ft lbs can't prevent disc warp if you do it in one big crank and do the lugs one after another around the circle!...I can't tell you how many times I've see tire jockeys do this! Risk of crackin alloy wheels too... If all was installed properly...then I'd suspect dirty hub surface...I always hit the mating surface with a litttle power wire brush action just to be sure there aren't any uneven spots of corrosion, caked on road grime etc that would prevent disc from bedding flat on the hub...Last cause could be crappy Chinese knock off discs with porous castings etc.....but you said you used ATE's so that rules that out.:thumbup:


----------



## Hammandy (Apr 17, 2010)

No, I torqued crossways across the bolt circle. I just can't think of anything on this.
Mating surfaces are clean, except for the antigall grease I put on every now and then.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I had this problem on my MKIV GTI 1.8T. I warped the stock rotors, a set of OEM replacements, a set of Zimmer rotors, but finally had good luck with a set of EBC sport rotors. I've had these for a couple of years, two sets of pads and no warping.

The car has seen 30 minute track sessions and still no warping. I haven't paid any particular attention to how I tighten my lug bolts either (I alternate and put my shoulder into them). Also, the stock rotors on my Corrado G60 never warped FYI.

Good luck

-Alex


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

use a run-out gauge on the hubs when you have taken your discs off.......


----------

